
President to Outline His Vision for NASA - mshafrir
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/04/14/science/space/14nasa.html?ref=space
======
acg
Isn't carriage to low orbit about to be provided commercially?
[http://www.virgingalactic.com/news/item/virgin-galactic-
unve...](http://www.virgingalactic.com/news/item/virgin-galactic-unveils-
spaceshiptwo-the-worlds-first-commercial-manned-spaceship/)

Seems like a better plan when the private sector is beginning to put men into
space to develop the next generation of technologies.

~~~
chadgeidel
Is SS2 orbital? I thought it was just "up and down" like SS1. Virgin
Galactic's site seems to confirm that
<http://www.virgingalactic.com/overview/spaceships/>

